# Pulling Capability



## Webiter (Oct 28, 2012)

I am looking at the Kubota M40 range of tractors. I have a requirement to pull a trailer at a maximum weight when loaded of 8 tonnes. The maximum gradient (slope) that I have to travel up is 12%. 

How can I determine the proper tractor to select to perform on the route. I want it to do the job but I do not want the cost of investing in over capacity. 

Thanks in advance for any ideas as to how the tractor size would be calculated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Myself, I'd visit the Kubota website or better yet, the dealer, and check out their stats. Do you get any snow in Dublin?


----------



## Webiter (Oct 28, 2012)

I Tried the website and I tried emailing Kubota but no reply yet. I also tried local dealer but likewise no response from him either. The dealers around here do not seem to be geared up for such questions. Can get snow in Fed / March although not a lot.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I dont think the 40m series will be big enough for that weight you might want to consider a little bigger tractor.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

There are other factors to consider, if the load is 8 ton, how much is the tongue weight, and how much is on the axle or axles, its not just will it pull it up the grade but will your front end still be on the ground while doing it.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Seems there's another thread by Webiter relating to the same subject, both threads need to be read to fully understand the total task & conversion being considered - the "8T Trailer" seems to be a multi-combination "train" of trailers (carrying people) so there are all sorts of considerations for braking, coupling, self tracking, turntables/dollies & potential risks like"jack-knifing" to be overcome...

http://www.tractorforum.com/f330/non-drive-front-axle-upgrade-22954/


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

MBTRAC said:


> Seems there's another thread by Webiter relating to the same subject, both threads need to be read to fully understand the total task & conversion being considered - the "8T Trailer" seems to be a multi-combination "train" of trailers (carrying peaple) so there are all sorts of considerations for braking, coupling, self tracking, turntables/dollies & potential risks like"jack-knifing" to be overcome...
> 
> http://www.tractorforum.com/f330/non-drive-front-axle-upgrade-22954/


Thanks for the heads up on the other post, I think your right that this will be an insurance nightmare. And unless this guy has very deep pockets, cost prohibitive


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

M40 is to small for that weight you might want to look at one in the m50 range.


----------



## Webiter (Oct 28, 2012)

Similar locos are used all over France and Europe. I know that a 4wd Fendt 74 kW, Capacity 3.300 ccm can manage up to 23% gradient with a full train of 8 tonne. My gradients do not exceed 12% so I imagine that less power should do the job. Max allowable operational speed of train is 25km/h. So would a lesser size tractor provide adequate power for the 12% gradient?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Webiter said:


> Similar locos are used all over France and Europe. I know that a 4wd Fendt 74 kW, Capacity 3.300 ccm can manage up to 23% gradient with a full train of 8 tonne. My gradients do not exceed 12% so I imagine that less power should do the job. Max allowable operational speed of train is 25km/h. So would a lesser size tractor provide adequate power for the 12% gradient?




Its never good though when your towed weight is more than the vehicle towing it. Pulling wouldnt be to much of an issue but even with a front braking axle it would be hard to stop I would think. Now if you add electric, or hydraulic brakes to the train cars it might work. Trust me I have almost worn my a$% for a hat a few times, and after one good close call you will get brakes on your cars you are towing. I wouldnt worry about front brakes on the tractor just put brakes, and a break away kit on the cars to be towed.


----------



## Webiter (Oct 28, 2012)

I am told that a rule of thumb can be 10hp per tonne being pulled.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Webiter said:


> I am told that a rule of thumb can be 10hp per tonne being pulled.


To me, even more important than that is the weight factor, which I believe is one and a half times the weight of what's being pulled.


----------

